# EW Mini howler..need a demostration,,Help



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I recieved my mini holwer this week..very happy with it...beautiful and nicely built call...but i'm having some troubles with getting it down...Barks very easy to do...but the howl is killing me...just can't get it down..I'd love for someone to demostrate on Utube for me...even if its short...proper oring placement and some calling...I'm a rookie and i've had this call around my neck all week and need some help...thankyou Honkers53/Russ


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The mini howler takes very little pressure on the reed to howl, its not like the larger ones with a bigger toneboard. Put your lips near the wedge on the toneboard and blow, not to hard though, you should get a steady howl, it is made not to give you pitch changes but a steady howl. I can also send you a larger toneboard if you cannot get it. Hopefully Tom (bones44) will comment on this also, he tested it for me in its making and had good results.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sitting here on a Sunday waiting for the Daytona race and yacking on my calls...I'll continue to practice...Prairie what will the larger toneboard produce if i may ask...?Thanks for being patient with me...I want this call to work for me..I like it alot....Russ


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The larger toneboard gives you more area for your lips and you can get different pitches that way. Most guys that have been howling like a larger board but myself and alot of newer to howling says the smaller is easier, I think its all a personal preference. I had To (bones44) test my first one and had him give a review. here is the link
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13398-review-of-ew-prairiewolf-mini-howler/


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok i'll try the larger tone board..let me know what it will cost me and we'll go for it..Thankyou Russ


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh damn,forgot the race was today.
Guess I won't be going hunting after all


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No charge Russ, I will get one in the mail Monday.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> No charge Russ, I will get one in the mail Monday.


Isn't he great 
With the call makers on this site,its all about making great calls and customer service.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wolf that is awsome...thankyou very much!!! and sneeky its going to be a great race...i'm just wondering how many laps that Go Daddy will go on the startup before she brushes the wall...and i hope she does'nt get hurt....I'm hopeing Jr fights to the last lap and does'nt get into the big one...Russ

: The Forum is my favorite..its awsome...i'm learning so much and feel confident about this predator hunting...I love it...even buying another Rifle soon for the mountain yotes....a nice Savage Axis .243 so i'm all in??


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thankyou PW....recieved today....I think ,i have the call down!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

so did the larger toneboard work better for you?


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well..it seems to give me better control...the tone was different and with the bigger tone board..it seemed to reguire a more balanced air to get my howl...but i think the smaller one was better sounding...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Also try using your teeth on the reed instead of just your lips. It should help to produce smoother howls.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks brother....family and dogs are not likeing it...LOL


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I use my teeth on the reed...

I can't describe how to move your teeth on PT (w/o getting a bunch a homosexual jab comments)--so you'll have to figure this one out on your own...LOL :teeth:

Watch some Randy Anderson vids...He explains how....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Scotty go ahead....we won't take a jab at you....really....we won't.


Uh-uh...Nope... not gonna.... Can't hear ya (fingers in my ears, yellin' LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LALA LA LA)

I KNOW better!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh come on Scotty man up and explain it

honest we wont take jabs at ya,really we wont lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like to curl my lips over my teeth making a liptooth......... Not gonna tell you how I learned that but her name was.............


----------

